# How to open this Swiss Army watch?



## TNT13

A friend asked me to change the battery on this Swiss Army (Victorinox?) Quartz. However, I'm not sure how to open it. It has no cut outs or indentations that I can see, so I'm thinking that it might be screwed in. However, if it is, it is screwed in very tightly and I have no idea how to unscrew it. How do I open this? Thanks! :thanks


----------



## Pawl_Buster

*With a Swiss Army knife?*



taro1313 said:


> A friend asked me to change the battery on this Swiss Army (Victorinox?) Quartz. However, I'm not sure how to open it. It has no cut outs or indentations that I can see, so I'm thinking that it might be screwed in. However, if it is, it is screwed in very tightly and I have no idea how to unscrew it. How do I open this? Thanks! :thanks


This doesn't look like a screw back so it must be a snapon/ff back that you'll need a blade to open.
My Swiss Army knife actually has a blade that looks like a case back knife :-!

If it doesn't snap off then it will require a Rolex type screw back tool.


----------



## TNT13

*Re: With a Swiss Army knife?*

Snap off case backs usually have some sort of ridge, or notch don't they? This one has nothing. I gave it a gentle try, but it doesn't open. Don't want to damage it because it isn't mine.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

*Re: With a Swiss Army knife?*



taro1313 said:


> Snap off case backs usually have some sort of ridge, or notch don't they? This one has nothing. I gave it a gentle try, but it doesn't open. Don't want to damage it because it isn't mine.


Not all snap closure case backs have notches unfortunately. The serrations around the case back on this one are decorative and not intended for use with a tool for unscrewing, so it must be a snap off type.

Judging from the left over castings on the case between the lugs this one probably wasn't very expensive to start with and may even be a fake.


----------



## TNT13

*Re: With a Swiss Army knife?*

You were right, it was a snap off. It was so incredibly tight, I thought it was welded on. I took a picture of the inside. Does it look fake?



















Thanks for your help!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

*Re: With a Swiss Army knife?*



taro1313 said:


> You were right, it was a snap off. It was so incredibly tight, I thought it was welded on. I took a picture of the inside. Does it look fake?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Well, I don't know all the different movements Victorinox might put in it's Swiss army line but that is a Semag movement and Semag is an old Swiss company so it's probably fine


----------



## TNT13

*Re: With a Swiss Army knife?*

Thanks again for all your help. The push release for the crown was challenging to find, but not as hard as it's going to be to put the back back on! Alas I have no more strength for tonight, it will have to wait for tomorrow.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: With a Swiss Army knife?*



taro1313 said:


> Does it look fake?


I have a similar watch with the exact same movement. It's authentic. The ISA 1198 appears to the same movement as the semag.


----------



## TNT13

*Re: With a Swiss Army knife?*

Thanks, the strap says Switzerland, so I'm going to assume it's legit. Putting back the cover wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## ayonnebay

*Re: With a Swiss Army knife?*

Taro - I have a Swiss Army with the same back, and I too, was trying to unscrew it. Now I'm trying to pry it off, but can't find anywhere to get a prying blade to catch under it. Did you see a tab or something to get under ? How did you do it? Thanks.

Walt



taro1313 said:


> You were right, it was a snap off. It was so incredibly tight, I thought it was welded on. I took a picture of the inside. Does it look fake?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


----------



## nick farley

I see lots of these. The easiest way to open them is to gently rest the case opener blade in the tiny gap between the case and the back and smartly tap the case opener with a hammer. If the blade has been properly positioned the back will either pop off or reveal a larger gap which makes opening the case much easier. This method minimizes the chances of marking either the case back or the case itself, which is hard plastic.


----------



## ayonnebay

nick farley said:


> I see lots of these. The easiest way to open them is to gently rest the case opener blade in the tiny gap between the case and the back and smartly tap the case opener with a hammer. If the blade has been properly positioned the back will either pop off or reveal a larger gap which makes opening the case much easier. This method minimizes the chances of marking either the case back or the case itself, which is hard plastic.


Funny, I actually tried a hammer earlier, tapping it 2 times before thinking "Maybe a hammer isn't the smart way into a watch ...". Your reply gave me encouragement, so I tried it again, and it came off immediately. Thanks.


----------



## TNT13

I just saw this thread. I'm glad you got it off. My friend ended up giving me the watch and now I have dyed it black. Much better!


----------



## rockinronnief

Man TNT, 
I have the same watch and it has no notch. I have broken off five razor blades and I am through being careful. WHAT THE HELL? Is the thing fused? I know this is 3 years later but I am going down stairs to get the hammer like the guy said. Will this work? Is there some kind of machine or tool which can get these ridged bastards off? I have these razor bladed, watch pryor, little screwdrivers????


----------



## ayonnebay

rockinronnief said:


> Is there some kind of machine or tool which can get these ridged bastards off?


You really should use a case opener knife, which is made for this purpose, not razor blades - they're not strong enough for opening a watch case - especially not a difficult one like yours. You can get a cheap one on Ebay.

Walt


----------



## ChaseT

TNT13 said:


> I just saw this thread. I'm glad you got it off. My friend ended up giving me the watch and now I have dyed it black. Much better!


TNT13,

Your first pictures look like the case is brass colored and is made of metal. The subsequent pictures look like it's black plastic. Is that the same watch?

Also, how did you dye the watch case? Is it plastic? Did you dye a metal case black?

Thanks.


----------



## de2rek

Good ol' WUS! I had posted in the Affordables section this morning about this exact problem, then broadened my search. I'll take the advice home with me and give it a try tonight.

View attachment 981318
View attachment 981317


THANKS!!!


----------



## mattsterxx

*Re: With a Swiss Army knife?*

I always thought those ridges meant you needed some special tool to unscrew it too! Today I bought that exact same watch at a yard sale for a buck ( dead battery). They were about $99 to $119 new. I had one years ago and they jeweler could never figure it out and had to "send it out". So thank you for clarifying this!


----------

